# Milltek gasket set



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Where is the best place to get a new set of gaskets for my Milltek exhaust system?

Purchased a used one and the gaskets are not the best


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

anyone?


----------

